# CHP going soft on felony stops????



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

_You definitely have to go to the site of the article to see the video of the chase. The video is really long, but interesting. The CHP Officer that eventually catches up to the chase after he randomly stops (probably ran out of gas), without backup, goes easy on the guy talks to him and lets him takes off his helmet, jacket, etc. letting him take his sweet time. That is how you get killed on the job._
_______________________________________________________________________

*Police Pursue Motorcyclist Through Newhall Pass*

http://cbs2.com/carchase/local_story_298201823.html

_(CBS)_ _NEWHALL PASS, Calif._ California Highway Patrol officers are pursuing a motorcyclist on Sierra Highway in the Newhall area who was allegedly traveling at speeds up to 130 mph, according to reports.

At one point, pursuing CHP officers tried a pit manuever but the cyclist, wanted for unspecified reasons, was able to get away.

The chase lasted about 25 minutes and ended when the rider inexplicably came to a stop.

He was taken into custody after stopping his bike in Agua Dulce on the Sierra Highway.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm glad that you are such an expert on police procedure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Would you like responses from 3 CA PO's??? They feel the same way I do.

We have LA Copper. Let's see what he has to say.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

1. He was not wanted for a felony, he was wanted for speed 120MPH on radar.
2. It was a 40 mile in 20 minute follow it was not even a chase the news
helicopter was the only one close up until the last 1 minute of the stop.
3. The rider stopped and raised his hands and talked to the officer that
arrived,took off his gloves ,helmut and jacket after the officer OKed it.
4. He was placed in cuffs,searched,and placed in the cruiser.

And yes I would like Mike to respond he has been there and done that,
he is not some 18 year old know it all with an answer for everything.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> _That is how you get killed on the job._


In your vast experience working the streets?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Full Video:
http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

Most motorcycle riders spend a "pretty penny" on their helmets and most know that when they run from the police the helmet and the bike usually end up on the pavement. This guy probably realized this so he stopped kept his hands in the air and complied with the officer when he arrived (so he would not get jacked up). Why as a police officer escalate the situation if the suspect is cooperating?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

phuzz01 said:


> In your vast experience working the streets?


Hey guys, lighten up on the kid - I am sure he is upset that a particular ex-Trooper never tried to pick him up over the internet


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I just happened to see this post. 
I did see that pursuit and I must say that I was not surprised that the CHP officer handled it the way he did. I've seen the CHP handle these types of stops both ways, "kick back" like this one and as a "felony stop."

My department would have handled it as a felony stop, as would I. He should have been taken off his bike at gunpoint.
Actually Harry, the mere fleeing at those speeds on those surface streets and on the highways with that amount of traffic, does constitute a felony in California. It's called "Felony evading." There is also a "Misdemeanor evading" but that one was definitely a felony.

LAPD does tactical things differently than most CHP officers. With us, tactics is a HUGE issue. In my 18 years on the job, LAPD has lost 35 officers, the most recent of which was last Saturday night. If we handled things in a less tactical way, I can guarantee we would have lost a heck of a lot more than 35. 

In response to NBC515, since this suspect has shown a propensity to flee and risk death as he did, there is usually more behind what meets the eye. I have two buddies who were both shot with a .44 handgun by a guy on a traffic stop who "appeared to be cooperating" with the officers instructions. He pulled out his gun and shot them both before they could react to this "cooperative guy" on a "simple" traffic stop. (The officers were able to return fire and kill the suspect. Turns out he had committed an armed robbery of a gas station the night before and had bludgeoned both his parents almost to death in another state the week before but the officers didn't know any of this at the time they stopped him for a traffic violation.)

In my opinion, this guy should have been proned out on the street, especially since the CHP officer who took the suspect into custody was initially by himself. Complacency can get you dead very fast in our line of work. It only takes one time.

But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

djgj200 said:


> _You definitely have to go to the site of the article to see the video of the chase. The video is really long, but interesting. The CHP Officer that eventually catches up to the chase after he randomly stops (probably ran out of gas), *without backup, goes easy on the guy talks to him and lets him takes off his helmet, jacket, etc. letting him take his sweet time. That is how you get killed on the job.*_


*It's called discretion*

Main Entry: *dis·cre·tion*
Pronunciation: dis-'kre-sh&n
Function: _noun_
*1* *:* the quality of being discreet *: CIRCUMSPECTION*; _especially_ *:* cautious reserve in speech
*2* *:* *ability to make responsible decisions*
*3 a* *:* *individual choice or judgment* <left the decision to his _discretion_> *b* *:* power of free decision or latitude of choice within certain legal bounds <reached the age of _discretion_>
*4* *:* the result of separating or *distinguishing*

*The officer was obviously privy to more information (demeanor, communications, body language etc...) than anyone watching the incident from a birds eye view. The only part I was uncomfortable with was the lack of distance between the CHP officer and the suspect when he was removing his helmet.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They did charge him with felony evading in the end.
If the news helicopter had not been there following there would not have even been an arrest at that time,they must have got the plate number in the first part of the chase
because they had all of his info if it was the owner on the bike.
I would agree with Gil and Mike both.

We do not have the chases that they have in CA every day in the week and not knowing who you are chasing your guard has to be up on the final stop.

It was still the first officer on the scene's call to do what he did and like Gil said we only had a birds eye view of what went down. We can all second guess but we 
were not there.

My bitch is that an 18 year old thinks that he is the expert on all police matters,
politics, and just about everything else that is posted on MassCops.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> My bitch is that an 18 year old thinks that he is the expert on all police matters,
> politics, and just about everything else that is posted on MassCops.


Just wait until (or if) he gets out on the road. He can put his internet typing and posting skills to good use when he gets in a fight for his life outside his cruiser on the side of the road or in an abonded parking lot. Maybe he can throw some 'lol''s and upcut him with some 'stfu''s. That should knock the suspect right out.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *We can all second guess but we *
> *were not there.*quote]
> Exactly why I'm not posting anything.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Normally I would agree about second guessing, but in this case, I saw enough from the air unit and I've been involved in enough of these things to know better.

But again, just my opinion.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Question for LA Copper. I noticed that the article said they tried a PIT on the motorcycle. Is that the typical know-it-all reporter talking out his backside or are you authorized to PIT motorcycles in CA?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

lawdog671 said:


> Question for LA Copper. I noticed that the article said they tried a PIT on the motorcycle. Is that the typical know-it-all reporter talking out his backside or are you authorized to PIT motorcycles in CA?


LAPD just recently began using the PIT maneuver so I know for sure that we are NOT allowed to PIT a motorcycle. That would be tantamount to deadly force. He goes down at anything over 35 mph and as I'm sure you know, that could result in serious injury or death.

I've never seen or heard of the CHP using a PIT maneuver on a motorcycle but I don't know about CHP policies as I do ours. I know that I would certainly not recommend using a PIT maneuver on a motorcycle unless of course the suspect is a very serious fleeing felon and you could articulate why you needed to use deadly force.


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

DJGJ, you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> DJGJ, you are a fucking idiot.


In this case I must be one too because I agree with him.

I see by your profile that you are 22 years-old. Just out of curiosity, how much experience do you have with these types of situations?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> DJGJ, you are a fucking idiot.


And by the way, nice language on a public forum.


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

To start, i apologize for the poor word choice. To get to your point, I do not have nearly the experience needed to have a valid opinion on this thread and i WILL not try to talk a good game and pretend that I do. My last comment is not based solely on this thread alone. Every time i see that he has posed I read it and end up thinking "this kid is an idiot" and that this is they type of wacker that can make the job look bad.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> To start, i apologize for the poor word choice. To get to your point, I do not have nearly the experience needed to have a valid opinion on this thread and i WILL not try to talk a good game and pretend that I do. My last comment is not based solely on this thread alone. Every time i see that he has posed I read it and end up thinking "this kid is an idiot" and that this is they type of wacker that can make the job look bad.


Apology accepted.
I understand what you, and some others on this board are saying about some of his posts, but don't forget, he is still "a kid" and kids don't always make the smartest and most mature decisions. Hopefully that's how we learn, by making mistakes.

How about if we look at it in a more positive light? At least he's here on this forum and doing what he can to learn (even if he does make some rather "interesting" points) and not out doing things that he shouldn't be doing. In other words, acting like most 18 year-olds.

I guess after 18 years on the streets and seeing a lot of the bad side of people, I still try to see the good side. But maybe that's just me.


----------

